
Is There Anything Good About Men? [Roy F. Baumeister] - hyperpallium
http://www.denisdutton.com/baumeister.htm
======
mirimir
If there were nothing good about men, they wouldn't exist.

Edit: There are vertebrate species with no males. Some have males only when
conditions are suitably favorable. Given that there are men, there must be
selection pressure.

Edit: I wonder why this submission was flagged? Too contentious?

~~~
tristanj
> _Edit: I wonder why this submission was flagged? Too contentious?_

That, as well as the clickbait title, plus it's missing a (2007) tag. When it
was submitted back in '07 the article received several hundred points and a
lively discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589346)

I was hoping there would be interesting discussion today but this time users
are willing to flag it and move on, no time to leave a comment.

~~~
mirimir
Thanks. I didn't notice either. I just lucked out, catching it in time to
comment ;)

